# Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern



## antonio (2. November 2010)

Brikz83 schrieb:


> Mit diesen Fanglisten, das finde ich auch krass. Ich kenne sowas als Mecklenburger garnicht, wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Muss da jeder gefangene Fisch rein oder wie? Man bin ich froh das ich hier Lebe, ich muss nicht einen Fang irgendwo dokumentieren.



wieso krass?
zur gewässerbewirtschaftung, falls vernünftig geführt, können diese fanglisten für den der das gewässer bewirtschaftet schon hilfreich sein und sinn machen.
du kannst meck-pom mit seinen gewässern nicht mit anderen bl vergleichen.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso krass?
> zur gewässerbewirtschaftung, falls vernünftig geführt, können diese fanglisten für den der das gewässer bewirtschaftet schon hilfreich sein und sinn machen.
> du kannst meck-pom mit seinen gewässern nicht mit anderen bl vergleichen.
> 
> antonio



Meinste im Rhein sind so wenig Fische?|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann füll das doch vor Ort immer gleich nach dem Angeln aus: nichts, nichts, nichts . . .
> Es sei denn du nimmst Fische mit.#6
> |wavey:


Ja aber mal angenommen ich würde das jetzt so ausfüllen wie es der Realität entspricht, würden die Hessen (Landesverband oder wer auch immer) dann wegen dem zurücksetzen mit mir schimpfen? #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ja aber mal angenommen ich würde das jetzt so ausfüllen wie es der Realität entspricht, würden die Hessen (Landesverband oder wer auch immer) dann wegen dem zurücksetzen mit mir schimpfen? #c




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Probiers aus . .:m:m


----------



## Zusser (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibbet hier zwar nicht, aber ob ich da etwas reinschreiben würde wenn es sie gäbe weiss ich nicht . . . .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Wer nichts gefangen hat, setzt sich nicht der Gefahr aus etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.



Auf dieser Basis ist es aber schwer, ein Gewässer vernünftig zu bewirtschaften.
Wie bei der Buchhaltung: Man sollte schon Einnahmen UND Ausgaben kennen...

Hier in meiner Gegend ist es übrigens bei den allermeisten Vereinen Pflicht, am Jahresende eine Fangliste abzugeben, teilweise muss auch ein Fangbuch geführt werden, in dem jeder Fisch sofort nach dem Versorgen eingetragen werden muss.
Auf Tageskarten ist meistens ein Pfand, das man bei Rückgabe mit ausgefüllter Fangliste erstattet bekommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

An kleinen Ententeichen glaube ich das. Aber am Rhein oder anderen Grossgewässern?|kopfkrat


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Probiers aus . .:m:m


Arsch, dann bekomm ich vielleicht nie mehr einen Gewässerschein am Rhein. :c

P.S.: Admins, ich darf den Prof. "Arsch" nennen! :m


----------



## antonio (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An kleinen Ententeichen glaube ich das. Aber am Rhein oder anderen Grossgewässern?|kopfkrat



die großgewässer wie du sie meinst(rhein) kennen auch keine entsprechenden besatz/bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen.
aber wie gesagt bei bestimmten gewässern und das sind nicht nur ententeiche macht sich ne saubere fangstatistik schon bezahlt.
es geht ja auch nicht nur um die bewirtschaftung an sich, sonder es gibt ja auch fangbegrenzungen nicht nur täglich sondern auch jährlich.
wie sol man das anders handhaben als mit fanglisten, die vernünftig geführt werden sollen.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

@ Rheinbarbie

Dann schreib da nix rein, was dich belastet!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ Rheinbarbie
> 
> Dann schreib da nix rein, was dich belastet!!


Ja das ist eigentlich ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, bzw. der Fangliste. Meine Mama hat auch immer gesagt, ich soll nicht lügen. :g


----------



## Gunnar. (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Nabend,

Nur komisch , andere BL kommen jahrzehnte bestens ohne Fanglisten aus , andere meinen sie würden ohne wirtschaftlich zugrunde gehen.

Der Sinn derartiger Listen erschließt sich mir schon , nur es geht auch ohne - selbst an Kleingewässern.

Generell die Frage , wer legt das führen von Fanglisten fest? Der Verband? Der Verein? Ne Landes oder Bundesbehörde??


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

wieso musst Du dort Fische reinschreiben, die (wieder) Schwimmen? Es geht doch um Entnahmen (der Bewirtschafter sollte doch wissen, was er reingesetzt hat und damit auch was noch drinn ist).
Oder willst Du alle informieren, wie gut Du gefangen hast?
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Ja das ist eigentlich ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, bzw. der Fangliste. Meine Mama hat auch immer gesagt, ich soll nicht lügen. :g



Denkst du denn ernsthaft die setzen im Rhein etwas nach weil du einige Fische entnommen hast?|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Nur komisch , andere BL kommen jahrzehnte bestens ohne Fanglisten aus , andere meinen sie würden ohne wirtschaftlich zugrunde gehen.
> 
> ...



ich würde auch wissen wollen was alles rausgegangen ist an meinem gewässer.
und wie willst du fangbegrenzungen kontrollieren?

antonio


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wieso musst Du dort Fische reinschreiben, die (wieder) Schwimmen? Es geht doch um Entnahmen (der Bewirtschafter sollte doch wissen, was er reingesetzt hat und damit auch was noch drinn ist).
> Oder willst Du alle informieren, wie gut Du gefangen hast?
> Gruß A.


Durch die Spalte "Entnommen Ja/Nein" ist es so vorgesehen alles einzutragen. Andernfalls wäre die Spalte ja nicht nötig. Ebenso ist kein Vermerk: "Bitte nur tote Fische eintragen" oder ähnliches auf der Fangliste.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denkst du denn ernsthaft die setzen im Rhein etwas nach weil du einige Fische entnommen hast?|kopfkrat


Ich denke es geht mehr um Statistiken, welche Fische am kommen sind, welche zurückgehen, etc. Weiß gar nicht ob am Rhein überhaupt besetzt wird?! #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



antonio schrieb:


> ich würde auch wissen wollen was alles rausgegangen ist an meinem gewässer.
> und wie willst du* fangbegrenzungen kontrollieren?*
> 
> antonio




Wenn die Fänge nachlassen wird es Zeit sich über Besatz Gedanken zu machen(so isses bei uns aber eigentlich nicht nötig!!!).

Man kann doch schreiben was man will. Zur Kontrolle unbrauchbar.:m Das geht nur vor Ort!


----------



## antonio (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

würd ich nicht sagen wenn mein kontrollsystem funktioniert sind sie sehr wohl aussagekräftig und brauchbar.
sag mir wie du anders als mit ner fangliste ein jahreslimit kontrollieren willst?

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



antonio schrieb:


> würd ich nicht sagen wenn mein kontrollsystem funktioniert sind sie sehr wohl aussagekräftig und brauchbar.
> sag mir wie du anders als mit ner fangliste ein jahreslimit kontrollieren willst?
> 
> antonio




Gar nicht.:m

Vor allem aber nicht so!
Wirklich kontrollieren könnte man das nur wenn nach dem Angeln jeder Angler seinen Fang bei einer Geschäftsstelle o-ä. zählen lässt. Nur wer will und braucht sowas?|kopfkrat

Ein Blatt Papier, welches jeder so ausfüllt wie er es für richtig hält ist jedenfalls Murks.#6


----------



## antonio (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

es soll ja eben nicht jeder ausfüllen wie er will sondern den tatsachen entsprechend.
und wie gesagt wenn die kontrollen funktionieren klappt das auch mit den fanglisten.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



antonio schrieb:


> es soll ja eben nicht jeder ausfüllen wie er will sondern den tatsachen entsprechend.
> und wie gesagt wenn die kontrollen funktionieren klappt das auch mit den fanglisten.
> 
> antonio



Genau.

Und an den 364 Tagen ohne Kontrolle isses für die Katz . . .#6


----------



## antonio (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

und wenn man den leuten vernünftig erklärt warum weshal weswegen die fanglisten, dann werden sie auch von den meisten ordentlich geführt.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn man den leuten vernünftig erklärt warum weshal weswegen die fanglisten, dann werden sie auch von den meisten ordentlich geführt.
> 
> antonio




Echt?
Die Gründe möcht` ich wissen . . .

Hier geht es schon immer ohne. Nur Fische die sich nicht selbst reproduzieren werden ab und an nachgesetzt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Zum Thema Fangbuch.
Es ist schon immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich doch das Verständnis, bzw. der unterschiedliche Wissenstand auf eine Diskussion Einfluss nehmen kann und diese ad absurdum führt.

In McPomm ist der Fisch, den der Angler einem Gewässer im Vergleich zum Fischer entnimmt wohl eher unerheblich.
Im dichter besiedelten Süden, als Bsp. Sachsen oder Thüringen (nur dazu kenne ich ein paar Hintergründe),  macht diese Statistik schon Sinn. 

Deshalb bitte versuchen zu verstehen worum es geht und warum es hier so gemacht wird, anstatt mit großen... anderen Gewässern im Rücken, die Tatsache als Unfug abzutun.

Feierabendgruß,
René


----------



## Gunnar. (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Nabend Rene',

Nur bedingt zugestimmt.
Lassen wir mal die Großgewässer außenvor. Aber die kleinen Tümpel - die vom LAV - dort würde es doch Sinn machen. Nur es kommt keiner auf diese Idee. Und das sicher nicht ohne Grund.

Letztendlich , Nur ein Korrektes führen des FB incl. der Kontrolle , plus einer richtigen Einschätzung incl. entsprechender , vorallen richtiger Reaktion ( Besatz ) würde zum gewünschten Effekt führen.Ob nun alle diese Punkte 100%ig durchgezogen werden - da hab ich meine Zweifel.

Mein Fazit:
1. wenn alles klappt machts Sinn
2. es geht auch ohne
3. Hat was von Glaubensfage in Verbindung mit nem Lotteriespiel


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

@Rene

Macht doch keiner . . .:m
Zu kontrollieren was entnommen wird ist ja schlimm. Aber dann muss das durch Kontrolle vor Ort sein. Wie kann man sonst sichergehen dass das was draufsteht stimmt?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Rene',
> 
> Letztendlich , Nur ein Korrektes führen des FB incl. der Kontrolle , plus einer richtigen Einschätzung incl. entsprechender , vorallen richtiger Reaktion ( Besatz ) würde zum gewünschten Effekt führen.Ob nun alle diese Punkte 100%ig durchgezogen werden - da hab ich meine Zweifel.
> 
> ...



Namd Gunnar,

der Ansatz funktioniert nur mit Kontrollen am Gewässer, mit der Einsicht jeden einzelnen  Anglers für das warum und mit einem Stück weit Vertrauen.
Diese Kontrollen werden durchgeführt und dies mit Erfolg, die Einsicht ist bei vielen vorhanden und das Vertrauen wird nicht sehr oft missbraucht.
Eine hundertprozentige Erfassung aller Fänge bekommst du eh nicht gebacken.... 

Die ausgewerteten Fangstatistiken bilden im übrigen die Grundlage für den Nachbesatz eines Gewässers, welche leider noch nicht so ganz rund läuft... aber man ist auf gutem Wege. 

Wie erhebt ihr denn mögliche Fangzahlen um Nachbesatz zu errechnen resp. durchzuführen? 
Schätzt ihr das, oder gibt es bei euch keinen Besatz?

Abendbrotgruß,
René

PS: Bei eurem Gewässerbestand käme ich sicher auch nicht auf solche Ideen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Ab und zu Bestandsaufnahme mit Netz. :m

Bei euch klingt das so als wenn die Fische im Wasser abgezählt sind und wehe da fehlt einer.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Hi Rene'

Guten Hunger erstmal........

So lange wie ich im Verein aktiv war lief das so ab:
Entweder der Verband bestzte mit der Gießkanne. Oder der ortansässige bereuende Verein beantragte den Besatz auf Grund von " jetzt sind wir drann". Die dritte Variante war ein zuvor erfolgtes Bestandsfischen mittels Netz u.o. Tauchsieder.
Das das nicht überall zum Erfolg ist logisch.Aber auf die Masse der Gewässer bezogen funktioniert das anscheind bis Heute recht gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Da das nix mit c+r mehr direkt zu tun hat, sondern mit Sinn/Unsinn von Fangbüchern, macht dazu bitte einen eigenen Thread auf. 
Danke.
Hier ist das Offtopic..


----------



## Gunnar. (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

Oho Thomas , sieh das nicht zu Enge. Allein die Tatsache ob zurückgesetzte Fische mit ins FB gehören steht im Zusammenhang mit C&R.
Die C&R-Problematik hat viele Gesichter........


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das nix mit c+r mehr direkt zu tun hat, sondern mit Sinn/Unsinn von Fangbüchern, macht dazu bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.
> Danke.
> Hier ist das Offtopic..


@Thomas: Was würdest du als C&R-Diskussionsanführer sagen, kann ich jetzt in Hessen gecatchte und releaste Fische als solche auf der Fangstatistik bedenkenlos eintragen oder ist es sinnvoll nach dem Motto "Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" zu verfahren?


----------



## Petri (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

was hat ein zurückgesetzter fisch in ner fangliste zu suchen? Es geht darum, was entnommen wurde und entsprechend wieder besetzt werden muß..

traut ihr euch nicht ne fangliste ohne eintrag zurückzugeben, weil euch sonst jemand mit dem ihr gar nichts zutun habt für nen schlechten angler halten könnte?


----------



## Gunnar. (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

@ Petri,
Deine Ansicht!

 Welche ich per. zustimme. Nur es gibt auch andere.


----------



## Jose (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> @Thomas: Was würdest du als C&R-Diskussionsanführer sagen, kann ich jetzt in Hessen gecatchte und releaste Fische als solche auf der Fangstatistik bedenkenlos eintragen oder ist es sinnvoll nach dem Motto "Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" zu verfahren?



frag den doch nicht. schau lieber nach, ob es in dem fangstatisik-formular eine spalte 'zurückgesetzte' gibt.
gibts nicht? dannn interessierts nicht.

(Don't follow leaders, watch the parkin' meters! Bob Dylan)


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Petri schrieb:


> was hat ein zurückgesetzter fisch in ner fangliste zu suchen? Es geht darum, was entnommen wurde und entsprechend wieder besetzt werden muß..
> 
> traut ihr euch nicht ne fangliste ohne eintrag zurückzugeben, weil euch sonst jemand mit dem ihr gar nichts zutun habt für nen schlechten angler halten könnte?





Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Petri,
> Deine Ansicht!
> 
> Welche ich per. zustimme. Nur es gibt auch andere.





Jose schrieb:


> frag den doch nicht. schau lieber nach, ob es in dem  fangstatisik-formular eine spalte 'zurückgesetzte' gibt.
> gibts nicht? dannn interessierts nicht.
> 
> (Don't follow leaders, watch the parkin' meters! Bob Dylan)




Ich zitiere mich mal selber.


RheinBarbe schrieb:


> *Durch die Spalte "Entnommen Ja/Nein" ist es so  vorgesehen alles einzutragen. Andernfalls wäre die Spalte ja nicht  nötig. Ebenso ist kein Vermerk: "Bitte nur tote Fische eintragen" oder  ähnliches auf der Fangliste.*






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Antwort in Bezug auf c+r ist einfach:
> In Bayern ist es gesetzlich verboten Fische zurücjkzusetzen und damit bist Du dran, wenn Du sowas eintragen würdest....
> 
> In allen anderen Bundesländern kommt es auf die jeweiligen Bestimmungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter an.
> ...


Ich ruf da mal morgen beim hessenfischer.net mal anonym an.


----------



## Petri (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*

na wenn da ja/nein steht, dann ist es wohl sinnvoll den fisch zwecks bestandsermittlung auch anzugeben.

solltest nur aufpassen, daß Dich da nicht irgendjemand schlechtgelauntes für anzeigt, wenn du maßige fische als zurückgesetzt einträgst. solltest dich aus eigenem interesse darauf beschränken nur fische als zurückgesetzt einzutragen, die Du auch tatsächlich zurücksetzen mußt!!


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2010)

*AW: catch & release*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Antwort in Bezug auf c+r ist einfach:
> In Bayern ist es gesetzlich verboten Fische zurücjkzusetzen und damit bist Du dran, wenn Du sowas eintragen würdest....
> 
> In allen anderen Bundesländern kommt es auf die jeweiligen Bestimmungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter an.
> ...



Servus Thomas,
so strikt voeinander trennen kann man das nicht, da das Fangbuch indirekt auch auf den Angler einwirkt, bzw. auf seine Beweggründe angeln zu gehen.
Bei uns ist es so geregelt, dass vor jedem Angeln das Datum sowie die Gewässernummer in das Fangbuch einzutragen ist.
Verfolgt man dieses akribisch und bekommt ein Fangbuch in die Hand, in dem der Besitzer 100 mal Angeln war und keinen Fisch eingetragen hat (es werden nur entnommene Fische eingetragen), kann man schonmal hinterfragen, was die Beweggründe sind. Unvermögen kann es bei 100 Tagen am Wasser eher nicht sein.

Im Grunde ist die Thematik so facettenreich, dass man nicht schwarz und weiss malen kann, sondern auch die "Nebengeräusche" beleuchten muß.

Aber du bist hier der Chef und wenn du der Meinung bist, das gehört nicht hier her, sei dir das nicht genommen #h

René


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

Fortsetzung der angefangenen Diskussion.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Siehste, geht doch - Beiträge kommen gleich..


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Das war mein Eröffnungsposting des _"Schlamassels"_:
 
Hi.
Wie steht es bei Catch & Release zur Zeit?

Fülle gerade meine Fangliste aus, muss ich da eigentlich bei Entnommen  Ja/Nein immer ein "Ja" ankreuzen, sofern der Fisch >Schonmaß war?! 
Hab ich ansonsten mit mecker zu rechnen wenn ich es nicht tue  (vorsätzliches Angeln auf Fische um sie zurückzusetzen = Du böser  Mann)?!

Für die Lahn ist das nur eine Strichliste, da stehen halt die Fische  drauf und dann machste nen Strich bei der Fischgröße (ist in 15cm  Schritten), am Ende zählst du es zusammen und das Gesamtgewicht (wie  auch immer man das ermitteln soll).

Beim Rhein ist das ganze schon etwas umfangreicher. Da muss quasi jeder  Angeltrip in einer Spalte aufgeführt werden, mit unzähligen Angaben.


 Datum
 Fangort/Rhein-km
 Habitat (Hafen, Rheinstrom, Buhnenfeld, Altarm, Mündungsbereich)
 Fischart
 Länge in cm
 Anzahl
 Gesamtgewicht
 Entnommen (Ja/Nein)


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,

Fangbücher sind eine wichtige statistische Grundlage für die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht des Fischereirechtinhabers. Deshalb ist eine gewissenhafte Führung notwendig und auch für jeden Angler selbst von Vorteil.

Allein die Enahme ist allerdings unzureichend, wichitg sind auhc Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden, die genaue Differenzieren zwischen Gewässern und die Dauer des Ansitzes.

Daraus lässt sich ein hinreichend aussagekräftiges Urteil über die Bestandssituaiton aus Angelaufwand/Fläche und Erfolg sowie des Artenspektrums und der Altersstruktur im Gewässer fällen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fangbücher sind eine wichtige statistische Grundlage für die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht des Fischereirechtinhabers. Deshalb ist eine gewissenhafte Führung notwendig und auch für jeden Angler selbst von Vorteil.
> 
> ...




Immer langsam.

Was für`n Erfolg?|kopfkrat


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,



> Was für`n Erfolg



Fangerfolg.

du brauchst z.B. statistisch 20 Angelstunden an einem 50 ha großen Gewässer um 1 kg Hecht zu fangen, aber nur 5 Angelstunden,  um 1 Kg Rotaugen zu fangen. 

Aus den Gesamtangelstunden pro ha pro Jahr, dem Gesamtfang und der Entnahme kann man schon ganz gut abschätzen, wie es mit dem Bestand im Gewässer aussieht.

Desweiteren sind Fänge von Jungfischen interessant, im Hinblick darauf, ob sich eine Art im Gewässer selbsttätig reproduziert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Das kann man aber schneller herausfinden. Mit jährlicher Bestandsaufnahme.

Dabei umgeht man den Unsicherheitsfaktor Fangbuchführer.:m

Und die Leute würden es sich sparen ein Fangbuch zu führen. mal von den Druckkosten abgesehen . . .|kopfkrat


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,



> Mit jährlicher Bestandsaufnahme.



Die Auswertung sauber geführte Fangbücher ist die jährliche Bestandsaufnahme, die zudem große Unsicherheitsfaktoren eleminiert und gleichzeitig das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbindet. Sie ist zudem minimalinvasiv. Ein naturnahes Gewässer ist kein Karpfenzuchtteich, den man regelmäßig abfischen und ablassen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Ich dachte um solche geht es dir wenn doch der Fischbestand schon stückgenau überwacht wird . . .
|kopfkrat

Ich rede die ganze Zeit von naturnahen Gewässern(M/V) und da wird ab und zu mal Bestandsaufnahme mit dem Netz gemacht und dann entschieden.:m


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,

du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

Es geht um statistische Hochrechnungen, nicht um Individuengenaue Bestimmungen des Bestands. Dabei sit auch der Befischungsdruck relevant, in Angelstunden pro Hektar pro Jahr.

Netzbefischung ist nur bei Großgewässern sinnvoill und notwendig. Zudem muss so eine Aktion genehmigt werden und dazuder Zweck in Verhältnsmäßigkeit der Mittel stehen.

Netzbefischung ist zudem eine fehlerhafte Methode, weil sie nur wenige relevante Faktoren erfassen kann, ohne sehr invasiv zu sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich, ob der Willkür Einzelner, welche jegliche Diskussionskultur im Keime ersticken, wenn sie nicht ins eigene Schema passen, nicht mehr an der Diskussion beteiligen, aber jetzt muß ich doch nochmal... sorry |supergri

Wie ich sehe, gibt es auch für dich, Prof.Tinca,  nur schwarz und weiss....
Es gibt aber nicht nur Karpfenteich oder Müritz...
es geht hierbei um das "Dazwischen"
Auch sind bei uns nicht alle Fische nummeriert oder haben einen Chip in der Schwanzflosse und werden bei Fang in der Liste / im Fangbuch mit Seriennummer eingetragen.

Das Fangbuch und die daraus resultierenden Statistiken sind ein probates Mittel den Zustand  sowie natürliche Reproduktion eines Gewässers (bei uns sind es Vordergründig Fließgewässer der Forellen- und Äschenregion) einzuordnen.
Unterstützt durch Elektrokontrollbefischung (geiles Wort) wird schlußendlich über Eingriff (Besatz) oder nicht entschieden.

Egal was du davon hältst, es wird mit Sicherheit nicht abgeschafft.  |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Da soll doch nichts abgeschafft werden.|rolleyes

Es stört mich auch nicht wenn ihr das so macht und befürwortet.:m

Ich kenne hier sehr viele Gewässer von klein bis gross. Überall sind Fische drin, mal mehr, mal weniger. 
Ich versuche nur zu verstehen warum es bei euch so sein muss und nicht so ist wie hier.|kopfkrat

Alle ein, zwei (oder drei) Jahre ist jedes Gewässer mal dran und wird überprüft. Bei Bedarf (ob anglerisch oder wegen unzureichender Reproduktion) wird besetzt.

Die Methode erscheint mir sinnvoller weil jedes Gewässer individuell besetzt wird als irgendwelche statistischen Erhebungen.|wavey:
Oder wofür sind die gut?|kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Fischverluste durch Fischreiher,Fischverluste durch Raubfisch,Fischverluste durch Kormorane usw.Was dann bitte sollen Fangbücher für eine Aussage über Fischereigewässer machen|kopfkrat,nicht zu vergessen das es auch Menschen geben soll die das Fangbuch nicht oder nicht richtig führen.
Mit Verlaub Kaffeesatzlesen hat in etwa die gleiche Aussagekraft.#c
Aber bitte ich will keinem die Bürokratie ausreden wer`s braucht?

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Fischverluste durch Fischreiher,Fischverluste durch Raubfisch,Fischverluste durch Kormorane usw.Was dann bitte sollen Fangbücher für eine Aussage über Fischereigewässer machen|kopfkrat,nicht zu vergessen das es auch Menschen geben soll die das Fangbuch nicht oder nicht richtig führen.
> Mit Verlaub Kaffeesatzlesen hat in etwa die gleiche Aussagekraft.#c
> Aber bitte ich will keinem die Bürokratie ausreden wer`s braucht?
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:




Endlich einer der meine Einwände versteht . . .#6

Ohne echte Bestandsaufnahme weiss man nichts über den Bestand. Man muss glauben was man vorgesetzt bekommt.#t
Ich glaube lieber das was ich gesehen habe als das was andere schreiben.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Fischverluste durch Fischreiher,Fischverluste durch Raubfisch,Fischverluste durch Kormorane usw.Was dann bitte sollen Fangbücher für eine Aussage über Fischereigewässer machen|kopfkrat,nicht zu vergessen das es auch Menschen geben soll die das Fangbuch nicht oder nicht richtig führen.
> Mit Verlaub Kaffeesatzlesen hat in etwa die gleiche Aussagekraft.#c
> Aber bitte ich will keinem die Bürokratie ausreden wer`s braucht?
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:



Hallo Wilhelm.
Wie wird denn bei euch "unbürokratisch" der Zusatnd eines Gewässers ermittelt? Sind das Erfahrungswerte, Schätzungen oder gar die Befragung eines Orakels?

Im übrigen soll noch erwähnt sein, dass zb. ein Fluß wie die Zwickauer Mulde (schnellster Fluß Europas) nicht mal soeben mit nem Netz kontrollbefischt werden kann |wavey:

Aber ich sehe, die Diskussion scheitert wieder an zu unterschiedlichen Ausgangspositionen und wird dadurch wenig zielführend... für wen auch immer.
Ich bin raus.

René


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Na gut, so ein Flüsschen ist schwierig.|kopfkrat

Wenn auf der gewählten Strecke nur wenige Leute angeln, die dann auch noch ehrlich zueinander sind mag es ja in dem kleinen Rahmen funktionieren mit den Fangbüchern.
Bleiben trotzdem die anderen Faktoren als Unsicherheit, die das Fangbuch in Frage stellen.|kopfkrat

Raubfisch, Cormoran, Reiher, ein plötzliches Fischsterben bei dem die Fische durch die Strömung gleich verschwunden sind. . . .
Wie rechnet man diese Verluste mit ein?


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hi!



Rheophilius schrieb:


> ...
> Netzbefischung ist zudem eine fehlerhafte Methode, weil sie nur wenige relevante Faktoren erfassen kann, ohne sehr invasiv zu sein.



Das sind Fangbücher aber auch, gemeldet wird nur das, worauf auch geangelt/und was auch gefangen wird.



wilhelm schrieb:


> ....das es auch Menschen geben soll die das Fangbuch nicht oder nicht richtig führen.
> ...


  Hi, dass stimmt leider und beschneidet die Aussagekraft erheblich. 

Auch Korpulenzfaktoren, können daraus hergeleitet und dann herangezogen werden.


Den leuten, die die Dinger nicht wahrheitsgemäß führen, sollte bewusst sein, dass Eure Gewässerwarte unter Umständen danach Wirtschaften. Deren Arbeit kann z.T. nur so gut sein, wie die von Euch gelieferten Rohdaten...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Raubfisch, Cormoran, Reiher, ein plötzliches Fischsterben bei dem die Fische durch die Strömung gleich verschwunden sind. . . .
> Wie rechnet man diese Verluste mit ein?...



Braucht man unter Umständen gar nicht. Entwicklungen und Einbrüche lassen sich auch so erkennen...


----------



## wilhelm (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo Blauzahn dein Reaktion verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht.|kopfkrat

Diskussion lebt doch von unterschiedlichen Meinungen.|rolleyes

Ob nun dein Fangbuch oder mein Niederrheinisches Orakel.

Beides ist in etwa gleich Aussagekräftig mein Orakel allerdings macht weniger Arbeit.:m

Nehm bitte nicht immer alles so persönlich, nichts für ungut,

gruß Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Ich versuche nur zu verstehen warum es bei euch so sein muss und nicht so ist wie hier.|kopfkrat...



Och, ich glaube, dass ich dir da auf die Sprünge helfen kann, denn das Problem gibt es bei mir auch.
Dein Verständnisproblem Andi liegt daran, dass du in MVP eine Situation hast, die für meine Maßstäbe eine Ausnahme darstellt.
Ein Blick in deine privaten Fotoalben unterstreicht das.
Solche Fische und in dieser Menge(Menge pro Angeltripp) sind anderswo schlicht nicht drin.
Bei mir, in meinem Ecken von Baden Württemberg, wüsste ich kaum, wie man ohne Fangliste auskommen sollte.
Hier trägt der Angler Fischart, Fangdatum und Uhrzeit ein, sowie Gewicht und Größe der Fische.
Theoretisch ist jeder gefangene Fisch einzutragen, weil Entnahmegebot besteht.
Soweit die Theorie!
Die Praxis sieht so aus, dass der halbwegs intelligente Angler, überwiegend nur wirklich entnommene Fische einträgt und die releasten normal nicht.
Natürlich ist davon auszugehen, dass der ein oder andere, Größe und Gewicht seiner Fische im Fangbuch frisiert, also falsch angibt, dennoch ist eine gewisse Genauigkeit gegeben, denn:

1. man will primär wissen, was man und in welcher Menge wieder besetzen muss. Somit hilft der Realeaser, der seine zurück gesetzten Fische trotzdem einträgt, dass mehr Fische eingesetzt, als rausgenommen werden; der Ehrliche sorgt mit seinen Angaben dafür, dass wieder besetzt wird, was rausgeangelt wurde, passt also in jedem Fall, denn Überbesatz ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Letzteres weil es wenig Wasserfläche gibt, natürliche Gewässer eher selten sind und sich kaum eine Fischart nennenswert reproduziert, das meiste sind Besatzfische.
Das Verhältnis zwischen Angleranzahl und Gewässermenge ist einfach zu bescheiden, da ist nicht viel los mit natürlicher Reproduktion!#d

2. auch wenn viele Angler ihre Fische schön schreiben, im Durchschnitt aller Angaben, lässt sich dennoch rauslesen, ob es Trends gibt, die ein Handeln notwendig machen.
Wenn z.B. ein Großteil der Angler, Karpfen eingetragen hat, die zwar groß, aber im Verhältnis zum Gewicht zu groß waren, dann ist es eben doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass die angeblich gefangenen Fische unterernährt waren.
Ansonsten könnte es nur bedeuten, dass die Angler zum Lügen zu blöd waren.

Am Ende des Jahres rechnet jeder seine gesamten Fänge, je Fischart, zusammen und gibt sein Fangbuch ab.
Die Daten werden ausgewertet und fließen in die Entscheidung ein, wieviele Fische welcher Art wieder besetzt werden.
Hätte man diese Angaben nicht, wäre der zahlenmäßig korrekte Besatz kaum möglich, man würde hier längst nichts mehr fangen.
Die Gewässer wären längst leer gefischt, das kannst du nicht vergleichen mit dem Fischreichtum deiner mecklenburgischen Seenplatte und was bei dir sonst so vor der Haustür liegt.
Will ich hier fünf Hechte an einem Tag fangen, brauche ich mindestens zehn Mitangler und nen verdammt guten Tag, der vielleicht einmal in fünf Jahren denkbar wäre.|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

@Sensi

Den Zweck der Dinger hab ich verstanden.:m

Nur dass sie den erfüllen glaube ich irgendwie nicht. Bestandskontrolle gibbet hier auch. s.o.^^|wavey:


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Nur dass sie den erfüllen glaube ich irgendwie nicht. Bestandskontrolle gibbet hier auch. s.o.^^|wavey:



1. Glaube ich (leider) auch.
2. Leider nicht (im ausreichendem Maße) überall.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,



> Beides ist in etwa gleich Aussagekräftig



Na, wer hat den hier Kenntnisse in Gewässerbewirtschaftungsmethoden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Vielleicht sollte man zweierlei unterscheiden.

1.) Das Fangbuch.

Das muss meistens mit den Angelpapieren mitgeführt werden. Jeder entnommene Fisch ist unverzüglich nach dem Versorgen einzutragen. Sowas ist sinnvoll, denn:

a.) verhindert es in bestimmten Maße, dass Fische über die Fangbegrenzung hinaus ( die ja auch wöchentlich oder monatlich sein kann ) entnomen werden. Wer mit einem nicht eingetragenen Fisch erwischt wird, bekommt Ärger. 

b.) Durch die Gefahr der Kontrolle weren hier zumeist die Fänge relativ ehrlich und genau eingetragen. Die Auswertung der Fangbücher gibt dann später einen vagen Hinweis, wie es über den Fschbestand gerne beangelter Arten bestellt ist. Je größer das Gewässer um so geringer ist die Aussagekraft eines Fangbuches.


2.) Fanglisten.

Die sind meist am Ende des Jahres abzugeben und spielen bei Kontrollen gar keine Rolle. Der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Listen tendiert gegen Null. Meist werden die am Ende des Jahres ( Huch, ich muss ja noch die Fangliste ausfüllen) mit Daten versehen. Gerne werden dabei die Fänge im Rahmen der Entnahmegrenzen hemmungslos übertrieben, denn viel Entnommene Fische = viel Neubesatz. So ist jedenfalls die Denke. Man kann auch argumentieren, solange die Angler regelmäßig gut fangen, muss nicht besetzt werden. 
Letztlich kann man anstatt dieser Fanglisten auch würfeln und hat wahrscheinlich eine in etwa genau so hohe Trefferquote.


----------



## wilhelm (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Rheophilius magst ja Ahnung haben,aber ich gehe hier mit Prof.Tinca überein, dass genau diese Bücher zu ungenau sind und zumindest für die  größeren Gewässer zu wenig ausagekräftig.|kopfkrat

Aber wer diese Fangbücher für sein Vereinsgewässer fordert dann solls halt so sein, ist ja euer gutes Recht.:m

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Rheophilius (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,

also doch psychologische Eignungsprüfungen notwendig...


----------



## wilhelm (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Muss ich das jetzt verstehen, verehrter Rheophilius.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man zweierlei unterscheiden.
> 
> 1.) Das Fangbuch.
> 
> ...



Joaarr, so hätte ich das, mit ein paar Bier weniger, vielleicht auch erklären können.
Ist dir jedenfalls gelungen und ist viel wahres dran.


----------



## Darth-Bob (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Tragt ja nichts in Fangbüchern ein.
Danke eure Gewässerverschmutzer !!!

Zu den Hegegedanken dienen Fangbücher besonders bei Schadensersatzansprüchen nach Fischsterben,steht wenig in den Büchern gibt es halt kein Besatz vom Verursacher/Versicherung.

Auch bei Untersuchungen zu langsamen Faunaveränderungen sind die Dinger echt gut.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> ...dienen Fangbücher besonders bei Schadensersatzansprüchen nach Fischsterben,steht wenig in den Büchern gibt es halt kein Besatz vom Verursacher/Versicherung.
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte aus oben genannten Gründen, wird Dir keine Versicherung das Zahlen was aus den Fangbüchern ermittelt wwerden könnte. Da werden dann wohl eher Gutachter bemüht, die das ganze rekonstruieren sollen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Ossipeter (2. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Die wären für die Fangbücher dankbar! Wer soll die Gutachter bezahlen? Die Versicherung? Dann weisst du das Ergebnis vorher. Da hilft dann die Fangbuchstatistik evtl. auch zum Widerlegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Die wären für die Fangbücher dankbar! Wer soll die Gutachter bezahlen? Die Versicherung? Dann weisst du das Ergebnis vorher. Da hilft dann die Fangbuchstatistik evtl. auch zum Widerlegen.




Das ist doch trotzdem sinnlos.|kopfkrat

Beispiel Fischsterben(Versicherungsfall):

Selbst wenn jeder sein Fangbuch sein bestimmungsgemäss führen würde(was wohl nur wenige tun) wüsste man nur über die entnommene Fischmenge Bescheid, nicht aber über die viel grössere Anzahl von Fischen die im Gewässer verendet sind.#t

Diese kann also von der Versicherung gar nicht berücksichtigt werden. 
Versicherung als Grund für Fangbuchführung fällt also aus.

In der Märkischen Allgemeinen fand ich einen  interessanten Artikel(http://www.maerkischeallgemeine.de/...hsterben-in-stehenden-Gewaessern-Atemnot.html)
Dort steht:

„Dieser besondere Winter hat auf traurige Weise  offenbart, welch dicke Fische doch in den Gewässern leben, obwohl einige  Mitglieder immer wieder beklagen, dass es nichts zu fangen gibt.“ Ungeachtet der Besitz- und Pachtverhältnisse,  die für die Gewässer bestehen, *gelten die Tiere dort als herrenlos. Das  heißt zum einen, dass niemand eine Versicherung dafür abschließen kann.*

Nun bin ich keine Versicherungsexperte und auch kein Gewässerbesitzer, suche nur immer noch einen triftigen Grund für die Führung der weitverbreiteten Fangbücher . . .
|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Fanglisten.
> 
> Die sind meist am Ende des Jahres abzugeben und spielen bei Kontrollen gar keine Rolle. Der Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Listen tendiert gegen Null. Meist werden die am Ende des Jahres ( Huch, ich muss ja noch die Fangliste ausfüllen) mit Daten versehen. Gerne werden dabei die Fänge im Rahmen der Entnahmegrenzen hemmungslos übertrieben, denn viel Entnommene Fische = viel Neubesatz. So ist jedenfalls die Denke. Man kann auch argumentieren, solange die Angler regelmäßig gut fangen, muss nicht besetzt werden.
> Letztlich kann man anstatt dieser Fanglisten auch würfeln und hat wahrscheinlich eine in etwa genau so hohe Trefferquote.



Bei uns heißt Fangliste, dass alle Fangkarten/Fangbücher am Jahresende vom Vorstand zusammengezählt werden. Höre ich zum ersten Mal, dass man selbst seine Fänge noch in eine Fangliste einträgt. Müsste ja eh dasselbe drinstehen. Und da ist es auch egal, ob man am Jahresende oder sonstwann die Fangkarten 1:1 in eine Fangliste überträgt.

Jedenfalls sind Fangstatistiken sehr wohl aussagekräftiger als Würfeln. Natürlich trägt nicht jeder (ich mach es aber und viele andere auch) korrekt ein. Einer trägt mehr ein, damit mehr angeblich gesetzt wird ... einer weniger, weil er zu faul ist oder Fanglimitierungen aus dem Weg gehen will. Im Mittel gesehen ist die Statistik dann oftmals gar nicht so schlecht.

Der entscheidende Punkt ist aber, dass jeder Angler seine individuelle Fangbuch-Führungsart kontinuierlich beibehält. Gleiches gilt ebenso für Fischerverluste, die von "außen" kommen (Fischkrankheiten, fischfressende Vögel ...), die im Mittel über Jahre relativ gleich sind. 
Wenn man Fanglisten über Jahre auswertet, kann man sehr wohl eindeutige Ergebnisse ablesen, wofür du lange würfeln müsstest |rolleyes z.B.:

- welche Arten mehr oder weniger über Jahre gefangen werden
- die Durchschnittsgrößen und Durchschnittsgewichte der Fische (wichtiger Anhaltspunkt, ob eine Art zum Verbutten neigt und ob Hegemaßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen)

Klar, für kleine Tümpel, die man jedes Jahr abfischt und durchzählt, ist ein Monitoring genauer.
Aber größere Flüsse, Seen und Talsperren kann man nun mal nicht ablassen und durchzählen. Und ein jährliches Monitoring mittels Elektroabfischenn oder Netzen an einer großen Talsperre an ein paar Stellen, wobei die Fische aufgrund von Luftdruck, Wasser- und Lufttemperatur etc. jedes Jahr anders verteilt sind, ist aufwändiger als Fanglistenführung und ungenauer als kontinuierliches Beangeln über das ganze Jahr an vielen Stellen.

Fazit: Zum Erkennen von Tendenzen der Bestandsentwicklung von Gewässern sind Fanglisten ein legitimes Mittel und Ralles Zauberwürfel vorzuziehen.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Also, ich bin ja aus Rostock und hier gibt es durchaus auch gewässer die klein und/oder nicht so Fischreich sind. Grade in Stadtnähe sind die Vereinsseen mit Sicherheit nich weniger befischt als in dichter besiedelten Bundesländern, aber auch dafür gibt es keine Fanglisten oder Bücher. es wird wie von Prof. Tinca beschrieben gehandhabt regelmäßig wird der Bestand erfasst und dann nach Bedarf besetzt und das funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Natürlich haben wir das Glück eben auch viele Seen, die Warnow und nicht zuletzt die Ostsee als echte Topgewässer zu haben aber das ist eben auch nicht die Regel.

Ich will mich damit garnicht auf eine Seite schlagen, sondern nur deutlich machen das es bei uns in der Praxis auch ohne Fangbücher und ähnliches funktioniert und jeder an seinen Fisch kommt. Ich persönlich fände es auch recht befremdlich mein Gewässer anhand vorausgegangener Statistiken auszuwählen. Dadurch das eben nichts ablesbar ist, muss ich meine Gewässer nach Erfahrung auswählen und kann nur anhand des Angelns selber ermitteln ob was geht oder nicht...und das ist für mich etwas das absolut zum Angeln dazu gehört.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Klar, für kleine Tümpel, die man jedes Jahr abfischt und durchzählt, ist ein Monitoring genauer.
> Aber größere Flüsse, Seen und Talsperren kann man nun mal nicht ablassen und durchzählen. Und ein jährliches Monitoring mittels Elektroabfischenn oder Netzen an einer großen Talsperre an ein paar Stellen, wobei die Fische aufgrund von Luftdruck, Wasser- und Lufttemperatur etc. jedes Jahr anders verteilt sind, ist aufwändiger als Fanglistenführung und ungenauer als kontinuierliches Beangeln über das ganze Jahr an vielen Stellen.



Eben nicht!

An kleinen Tümpeln, wo fast jeder Fisch jedes wieder gefangen wird(oder endlich mal entnommen, z.B. Karpfenpfützen) kann man anhand der Fangbüpcher noch am ehesten Rückschlüsse auf den Bestand ziehen.

An Grossgewässern nicht. Da gibt es zuviele Unsicherheitsfaktoren: Köder, Wetter, Methode, Angelplatz . . .
Was wenn die Fische da nicht waren, keinen Hunger hatten . . . usw.? Dann ist das Gewässer leer? da ist es allemal sinnvoller mit Netz oder elektrisch eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen. An verschiedenen Stellen des Gewässers, versteht sich.

Also finde ich Fangbücher/-listen wenn überhaupt nur dort sinnvoll wo es um Kleinstgewässer geht, die auch nur von wenigen Anglern (mit ehrlichen Angaben) beangelt werden dürfen *und* wo wenige Fische dementsprechend schon viel ausmachen am Gesamtbestand des Gewässers.

Ansonsten habe ich immer noch Unverständnis für die weite Verbreitung von Fangbüchern/-listen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Merlin (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Ich finde so ein Fangbuch klasse...ich schreibe jedesmal rein das ich 20 Fische gefangen haben und alle im Verein denken ich bin der beste Angler weit und breit obwohl ich nie was fange..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> 
> An kleinen Tümpeln, wo fast jeder Fisch jedes wieder gefangen wird(oder endlich mal entnommen, z.B. Karpfenpfützen) kann man anhand der Fangbüpcher noch am ehesten Rückschlüsse auf den Bestand ziehen.


Ist doch Quatsch. Ein Ablassen und Durchzählen kann nie genauer sein als ein Fangbuch. Weißt doch nicht, was durch Schwarzangler, Krankheiten, gefiederte Fischfresser rausgekommen ist.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An Grossgewässern nicht. Da gibt es zuviele Unsicherheitsfaktoren: Köder, Wetter, Methode, Angelplatz . . .
> Was wenn die Fische da nicht waren, keinen Hunger hatten . . . usw.? Dann ist das Gewässer leer? da ist es allemal sinnvoller mit Netz oder elektrisch eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen. An verschiedenen Stellen des Gewässers, versteht sich.


;+;+;+
Köder, Wetter, Methode, Angelplatz, keine Fische da, kein Hunger??? *Das ganze Jahr über?* Lies erstmal meinen Beitrag durch, irgendwie hast du den nicht verstanden.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich immer noch Unverständnis für die weite Verbreitung von Fangbüchern/-listen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Weil es eben Gewässer gibt, wo man keine verlässliche Bestandsaufnahme durch Netze oder Elektrofischerei machen kann und darf. Ist das denn so schwer zu begreifen. #c
Wie willst du an einer 400 Hektar großen Talsperre ein auch nur halbwegsverlässliches Monitoring durchführen ohne Unsummen dafür auszugeben? Daher eine Fangliste, um zumindest *Tendenzen* zu erkennen.

mfg


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Weil es eben Gewässer gibt, wo man keine verlässliche Bestandsaufnahme durch Netze oder Elektrofischerei machen kann und darf. Ist das denn so schwer zu begreifen. #c
Wie willst du an einer 400 Hektar großen Talsperre ein auch nur halbwegsverlässliches Monitoring durchführen ohne Unsummen dafür auszugeben? Daher eine Fangliste, um zumindest *Tendenzen* zu erkennen.
mfg
[/QUOTE]

Mal ganz provokant gefragt, is das denn an so einem riesen Gewässer überhaupt notwendig?


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Mal ganz provokant gefragt, is das denn an so einem riesen Gewässer überhaupt notwendig?



Ja ist es. Kann ja mal kurz das konkrete Gewässer beschreiben:

Talsperre, 100 ha, nährstoffarm, komplett überangelt, so gut wie alles muss gesetzt werden. Vor Jahren hatten wir ein Barschproblem (aufgrund der Fangstatistik erkannt und durch Hegemaßnahmen erfolgreich gelöst). Momentan gibt es ein Brassenproblem, an dem durch Hegemaßnahmen immernoch gearbeitet wird.
Ich beschäftige mich sehr viel mit Besatz und Fangstatistiken von diesem Gewässer. Deshalb weiß ich, dass es für dieses Gewässer nötig ist, durch eben diese Fangstatistiken die Gewässerentwicklung genauestens im Auge zu behalten.
Und wenn wir der Talsperrenverwaltung und dem Nabu mit Netzen und Elektroabfischung kommen, gibt's eene uff de Umme. Ist echt zum Heulen, was man hier darf und nicht darf.

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Ist doch Quatsch. Ein Ablassen und Durchzählen kann nie genauer sein als ein Fangbuch. *Weißt doch nicht, was durch Schwarzangler, Krankheiten, gefiederte Fischfresser rausgekommen ist.*



Eben, das weisst du mit geführtem Fangbuch nicht.:m Durch nachzählen(wenn man denn will) wüsste man es ganz genau. . .:g




dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> ;+;+;+
> Köder, Wetter, Methode, Angelplatz, keine Fische da, kein Hunger??? *Das ganze Jahr über?* Lies erstmal meinen Beitrag durch, irgendwie hast du den nicht verstanden.



Hab ich gelesen und meine Ansicht geschrieben.
Fische beissen das ganze Jahr über unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht.
An einem grossen Gewässer angeln die unterschiedlich erfolgreichen Angler mal dies, mal das. Dazu kommt, dass bei schlechtem Wetter kaum Angler unterwegs sind. Auf grossen gewässern istz es unmöglich, dass überall gleich viele Angler waren. Man bevorzugt immer die asl erfolgreich geltenden Stelle.
Sorry, aber mit den daher geholten(und niedergeschriebenen) Daten kann man sich , in Ermangelung einer öffentlichen Toilette am See, den Hintern wischen.
Eine vernünftige Bestandsaufnahme (elektrisch oder nur mit Netzen) an vielen (rasterähnlich) Stellen des See sagt5 bedeutend mehr über seine Bewohner aus als die Daten der Angler.





dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Weil es eben Gewässer gibt, wo man keine verlässliche Bestandsaufnahme durch Netze oder Elektrofischerei machen kann und darf. Ist das denn so schwer zu begreifen. #c
> Wie willst du an einer 400 Hektar großen Talsperre ein auch nur halbwegsverlässliches Monitoring durchführen ohne Unsummen dafür auszugeben? Daher eine Fangliste, um zumindest *Tendenzen* zu erkennen.
> 
> mfg



Siehe oben.^^
Alle zwei, drei Jahre wird das doch wohl drin sein . . .:m
Dass ihr Probleme habt, zeugt doch bloss von falscher Besatzpolitik.|wavey:

@Demo
Nicht übel nehmen und erstmal richtig drüber nachdenken.|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Und wenn wir der Talsperrenverwaltung und dem Nabu mit Netzen und Elektroabfischung kommen, gibt's eene uff de Umme. Ist echt zum Heulen, was man hier darf und nicht darf.
> 
> mfg




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Kann ich mir nicht denken.
Um ein Konzept zur vernünftigen Bewirtschaftung zu erstellen müssen die Grundlagen ermittelt werden. Da hilft ein Antrag bei der Naturschutzbehörde.

Wenn du von denen etwas weisst, teile es uns doch bitte mit.|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Das Problem der Fangbücher liegt auch noch an etwas anderem: Keiner gibt freiwillig seine Topgewässer preis. Ich bin doch nicht bekloppt und schreibe rein, daß ich dem und dem kleinen See 20 große Hechte gefangen habe...da kann ich im nächsten Jahr Nummern ziehen...deshalb ist hier bei uns im Verein die Akzeptanz so gering...jeder führt die irgendwie, weil er muss...!


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen und meine Ansicht geschrieben.


Heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass du es verstanden hast.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fische beissen das ganze Jahr über unterschiedlich gut oder schlecht.
> An einem grossen Gewässer angeln die unterschiedlich erfolgreichen Angler mal dies, mal das. Dazu kommt, dass bei schlechtem Wetter kaum Angler unterwegs sind. Auf grossen gewässern istz es unmöglich, dass überall gleich viele Angler waren. Man bevorzugt immer die asl erfolgreich geltenden Stelle.


Es geht um Fanglisten, die über ein komplettes Jahr geführt werden! Was für ein Einfluss hat da das Wetter, dass bei schlechtem Wetter mal weniger Angler unterwegs sind, dass die Angler mit verschieden Methoden angeln .... etc? Einen sehr kleinen, denn im Schnitt über das Jahr gemittelt hebt sich das (fast) auf und ist allemal aussagekräftig genug, um Tendenzen über Bestandsentwicklungen zu erstellen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit den daher geholten(und niedergeschriebenen) Daten kann man sich , in Ermangelung einer öffentlichen Toilette am See, den Hintern wischen.


Zum letzten Mal: Es geht drum *Tendenzen* festzustellen ... Fischart A wird mehr .. Fischart B weniger .. Fischart C nimmt an Durchschnittsgewicht zu ... Fischart D rapide ab
und das kann man durch Fanglisten, wenn keine andere Bestandsaufnahme aus welchen Gründen auch immer sinnvoll ist.

Wenn an einem Gewässer 90% der Angler unehrlich sind und keine Fänge eintragen .. 10 % tun dies aber. Und im Jahr X werden 2000 Fische gefangen ... im Jahr X+1 1500. Im Jahr X stehen demzufolge in der Fangliste 200 Fische, im Jahr X+1 150. Man kann *tendenziell* sagen, dass weniger Fische gefangen wurden.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau, die vielen tausend Vereine, die das jahrzehntelang praktizieren, machen das aus reiner Freude und warten nur auf irgendwelche Schlaumeier, die sie belehren. Sind halt nur Blöde in den Vereinen und keine "Professoren". #q
> Eine vernünftige Bestandsaufnahme (elektrisch oder nur mit Netzen) an vielen (rasterähnlich) Stellen des See sagt5 bedeutend mehr über seine Bewohner aus als die Daten der Angler.
> 
> Siehe oben.^^
> ...


Du verstehst es immer noch nicht, dass es große Gewässer gibt, bei denen eine vernünftige Bestandsaufnahme mit *annehmbaren Kosten* nicht möglich ist, und man durch Fanglisten zumindest Tendenzen erkennen kann. Es hat nun mal nicht jeder Verein die finanziellen Mittel, für seinen 400ha großen See durch 200 Elektrofischer, 400 Netze und Anlegung einer DNA-Datenbank für jeden Fisch, den Bestand aufzunehmen.
Was soll's ...

Das von mir angesprochene Gewässer ist ein FFH-Schutzgebiet, bei denen große Teile Schongebiete sind. Jedes Stück zum Angeln musste man sich mühsam erkämpfen. Seit 2 Jahren darf man immerhin Watangeln. Eisangeln und Bootsangeln und die interessanten Gebiete beangeln ist weiterhin tabu ... da dürfen es sich die Komorane gemütlich machen.

Falsche Besatzpolitik ... alles klar. Hätten wir mal lieber nicht die 30 Tonnen Brassen und 10 Tonnen Barsche gesetzt |rolleyes


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Demo
> Nicht übel nehmen und erstmal richtig drüber nachdenken.|wavey:


Nimm es mir auch nicht übel, aber erstens finde ich "Professor" anmaßend und unbegründet und zweitens ist es mir jetzt auch *tendenziell* zu mühselig hier, ständig dasselbe zu erklären.

|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Mal im ernst ist es so schwer, bestimmte Dinge ganz sachlich zu diskutieren ? |kopfkrat Ich hab die befürchtung das die Nummer wieder abdriftet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass du es verstanden hast.



*Das* ist anmaßend!



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Es geht um Fanglisten, die über ein komplettes Jahr geführt werden! Was für ein Einfluss hat da das Wetter, dass bei schlechtem Wetter mal weniger Angler unterwegs sind, dass die Angler mit verschieden Methoden angeln .... etc? Einen sehr kleinen, denn im Schnitt über das Jahr gemittelt hebt sich das (fast) auf und ist allemal aussagekräftig genug, um Tendenzen über Bestandsentwicklungen zu erstellen.



Das ist Unfug.:m


Wie ich schon sagte, sehen die Angler (ausser an Ententeichen), aus oben genannten Gründen, nur einen Bruchteil des Fischbestandes. Mit fischereilichen Moethoden wäre das Ergebnis wesentlich aussagekräftiger!




dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Zum letzten Mal: Es geht drum *Tendenzen* festzustellen ... Fischart A wird mehr .. Fischart B weniger .. Fischart C nimmt an Durchschnittsgewicht zu ... Fischart D rapide ab
> und das kann man durch Fanglisten, wenn keine andere Bestandsaufnahme aus welchen Gründen auch immer sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Wenn an einem Gewässer 90% der Angler unehrlich sind und keine Fänge eintragen .. 10 % tun dies aber. Und im Jahr X werden 2000 Fische gefangen ... im Jahr X+1 1500. Im Jahr X stehen demzufolge in der Fangliste 200 Fische, im Jahr X+1 150. Man kann *tendenziell* sagen, dass weniger Fische gefangen wurden.



Und immer noch falsch.
Die Angler fangen gezielt bestimmte, beliebte Fischarten, so dass ein Gesamtbild vom Fischbestand auf der Strecke bleibt. Andere Gründe für Abweichungen. ^^^^



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht, dass es große Gewässer gibt, bei denen eine vernünftige Bestandsaufnahme mit *annehmbaren Kosten* nicht möglich ist, und man durch Fanglisten zumindest Tendenzen erkennen kann. Es hat nun mal nicht jeder Verein die finanziellen Mittel, für seinen 400ha großen See durch 200 Elektrofischer, 400 Netze und Anlegung einer DNA-Datenbank für jeden Fisch, den Bestand aufzunehmen.
> Was soll's ...



Ist auch nicht nötig! Einige wenige, die mit ihrem Material umsetzen reichen völlig.



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Das von mir angesprochene Gewässer ist ein FFH-Schutzgebiet, bei denen große Teile Schongebiete sind. Jedes Stück zum Angeln musste man sich mühsam erkämpfen. Seit 2 Jahren darf man immerhin Watangeln. Eisangeln und Bootsangeln und die interessanten Gebiete beangeln ist weiterhin tabu ... da dürfen es sich die Komorane gemütlich machen.



Schongebiete sind nicht die Gewässer um die es hier ursprünglich bging. Aber von mir aus sind sie eine Ausnahme auch wenn ich glaube, dass man wenn man will auch eine Bestandsaufnahme  durchsetzen könnte . . .




dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Falsche Besatzpolitik ... alles klar. Hätten wir mal lieber nicht die 30 Tonnen Brassen und 10 Tonnen Barsche gesetzt |rolleyes



Kann ich von hier nicht beurteilen . . .:m



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Nimm es mir auch nicht übel, aber erstens finde ich "Professor" anmaßend und unbegründet und zweitens ist es mir jetzt auch *tendenziell* zu mühselig hier, ständig dasselbe zu erklären.
> 
> |wavey:



Zu mühselig isses mir auch.
Aber , Hamster hin oder her, nicht persönlich werden.|splat2:


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,



> Mit fischereilichen Moethoden wäre das Ergebnis wesentlich aussagekräftiger!


Nur bei Arten, die angelfischereilich ohnehin wenig interessant sind. Zudem ist Angen auch eine fischereiliche Methode...

Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass dir die notwendigen Sachkenntnisse fehlen, um das beurteilenzu können. Dir fehlt auf jeden fall die Fähigkeit, die Diskussion mit dem nötigen Ernst zu führen, ohne unnötige Emoticons.


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

hey nix gegen Emoticons #q#q#q#q
|laola:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nur bei Arten, die angelfischereilich ohnehin wenig interessant sind. Zudem ist Angen auch eine fischereiliche Methode...
> 
> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass dir die notwendigen Sachkenntnisse fehlen, um das beurteilenzu können. Dir fehlt auf jeden fall die Fähigkeit, die Diskussion mit dem nötigen Ernst zu führen, ohne unnötige Emoticons.



Wie oft denn noch? 
Die Smileys machen das Ganze anschaulicher und unterstreichen auch mal die Aussage des Satzes!:m

Ach nee, du hast vermutlich mehr Ahnung?
Mit fischereilich meine ich natürlich die kommerziellen Fangmethoden, da sie sich besser zum Massenfang eignen(immerhin fängt der Fischer noch wenn die Angler leer ausgehen).
Meine Sachkenntnis reicht mir um Fragen zu stellen und meine Ansicht zum Besten zu geben. Ausserdem bin ich seit über einem Vierteljahrhundert Angler und habe viel gesehen was Besatz und Hege angeht. Da kann ich mir schon ein Bild machen.:g
Dass mir die erforderliche Sachkenntnis fehlt, davon kann wohl keine Rede sein.

Zitat "Nur bei Arten, die angelfischereilich ohnehin wenig interessant sind."

Die werden also ausgeschlossen bei der Bestandaufnahme?
Wenn es nur um Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen in Angelpuffs geht, ist es natürluich legitim, dass stückzahlengenau im Fangbuch abgerechnet wird.#6
Muss ja schliesslich nachgesetzt werden . . .


----------



## gründler (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass dir die notwendigen Sachkenntnisse fehlen, um das beurteilenzu können. Dir fehlt auf jeden fall die Fähigkeit, die Diskussion mit dem nötigen Ernst zu führen, ohne unnötige Emoticons.


 

Etwa so Sachlich Gesetzestreu Studiert und Gebildet wie Du es lebst und bist????? ist aber wohl auch nicht der richtige Weg,sonst hätte man dir nach einigen deiner Post im Netz nicht nen Stempel aufgesetzt,weil in einigen foren stehst Du als Studierter........ ja ziemlich alleine da mit deinen Ansichten, selbst bei der IAM warst du im Gespräch,bezw.man lobte deine Weisheiten ^^ #6

Du sagst ja auch öffentlich das die meisten anderen Angler nicht genug gebildet sind um Angeln und dessen Vorgänge ansich zu verstehen.

Man gut das wir dich haben.

lg


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

oha.... ich hol mir mal ne Tüte Popcorn es wird spannend


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> oha.... ich hol mir mal ne Tüte Popcorn es wird spannend



Ach Quark. Wir ham uns doch alle lieb :k
Im Anglerboard sind nun mal Tausende Aktive Mitglieder und das "Problem": Die meisten männlich. Da gehört es nun mal dazu, Reviergehabe, seine Meinung "durchzuboxen" und anderen rhetorisch eines auf die Birne zu geben.

Fangbuch hin oder her ... das ist doch letztendlich nur ein Stellvertreterkrieg und schei*egal. Wenn das Thema hier wäre "Primzahlen, die durch 5 teilbar sind" würden wir uns halt darüber zoffen.

Wir sind Männer ... wollen Schlafen, Essen, Bier und Sex und alles andere ist nur Spielerei |birthday:

Da kann Prof. Tinca meinetwegen auch im Bodensee tauchen und mit Edding jeden Fisch markieren und in sein Bestandsbuch eintragen. Mir egal .. hauptsache ich krieg heute Abend


> Essen, Bier und Sex


----------



## Merlinrs (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Fangbuch sehe ich für überflüssig egal ob kleines Gewässer oder großes.
Man wird nie alle dazu bekommen da was einzutragen und dann muss es noch der wahrheit entsprechen. Selbst wenn das funktionieren würde dann hätte man aber nur einen kleinen Teil abgedeckt den man einschätzen kann. Es kommen dann noch Schwarzangeler, Fischer, Fischsterben (natürlich und durch Krankheiten) Raubfisch frisst Friedfisch. Somit ist eine richtige einschätzung nicht möglich oder zu aufwendig. Wenn ich es sehe was jedes Jahr gesetzt wird ist es hauptsächlich Karpfen weil der ist billig 
somit ist für mich eine Fangliste nich sinnvoll. Zum Zurücksetzen ist in Deutschland noch wiklich bedarf und das genau zu klären witzig fand ich letztens meine Oder Angelkarte da stand ich darf 3 Fische von Hecht, Zander, Aal usw Fangen   aber nur 2 davon mitnehmen. Da stellt sich die frage was mache ich mit dem dritten wenn ich ihn nicht zurücksetzten darf aber mitnehmen auch nicht.


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,

selbst wenn nicht jeder Angler sein Fangbuch gewissenhaft und ehrlich führt, ergibt sich aus dem Gemisch von nachlässigen, genauen und übertriebenen Fangbucheinträgen ein hinreichend aussagekräfitges Gesamtbild, um mit Hilfe der Wasserfläche, der Strukturqualität, dem Gewässertyp und der Trophiestufe den Bestand in Relation zur erwartungsgemäßen Ertragsfähigkeit, Artenspektrum und Altersstruktur des Gewässers einzuschätzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Das Ergebnis also reine Spekulation . . .
Doch wie würfeln.#6


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Reine Spekulation? Bei empirisch bestätigten statistischen Verfahren? Natürlich bleibt immer ein gewisser Unsicherheitsfaktor, der lässt sich aber ebenfalls statistisch berücksichtigen.

Die Ergebnisse der Bonitierung über statistische Verfahren sind hinreichend genau, um ein praktisch gut anwendbares Werkzeug der Gewässerbewirtschaftung darzustellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt Fangliste, dass alle Fangkarten/Fangbücher am Jahresende vom Vorstand zusammengezählt werden. Höre ich zum ersten Mal, dass man selbst seine Fänge noch in eine Fangliste einträgt. Müsste ja eh dasselbe drinstehen. Und da ist es auch egal, ob man am Jahresende oder sonstwann die Fangkarten 1:1 in eine Fangliste überträgt.



Das ist die Krux bei solchen Diskussionen. Es gibt halt regional sehr unterschiedliche Handhabungen. Bei uns bekommt man am manchen Gewässern zur Jahreskarte eine Fangliste, die Ende des Jahres abgegeben werden muss. Zwischenstände werden nicht kontrolliert und die Liste ist auch nicht beim Angeln mitzuführen. Das führt halt dazu, dass die meißten Listen am Ende des Jahres ausgefüllt werden. Nach pi mal Daumen, Lust und Laune oder eben um Einfluß auf den Besatz zu haben. 

Geundsätzlich sind Fanglisten der Angler ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße zur Bestandsplanung absolut für die Katz. 
Sie zeigt nur auf, wieviele Fische einer Art entnommen wurden. Sie sagt nichts über den aktuellen Bestand aus und lässt auch keine Rückschlüsse über Besatzmaßnahmen zu. 

Dazu wäre, um es halbwegs brauchbar zu machen, auch nötig zu notieren, wie oft man insgesamt und gezielt auf die jeweilige Fischart geangelt hat. 
Werden in einem Jahr nur 10 Hechte in einem See gefangen, kann das daran liegen, dass der Bestand schlecht ist. Es kann aber auch sein, dass kaum jemand gezielt auf Hecht geangelt hat. 

Bei großen Gewässern wie z.B. dem Rhein oder Talsperren ist der Einfluß der Entnahme durch Angler derart gering, dass auch aus akribisch geführten Fanglisten keine Rückschlüsse zu ziehen sind. 

Fanglisten sind nur an kleinen Gewässern halbwegs sinnvoll, sowie als Kontrolle zur Einhaltung von Fangmengen, wenn jeder Fisch sofort nach dem Versorgen eingtragen werden muss. 

Sonst für nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> . . . ergibt sich aus dem *Gemisch von nachlässigen, genauen und übertriebenen* *Fangbucheinträgen* ein hinreichend aussagekräfitges Gesamtbild . . .



Eben nicht!
Weil Angler nun mal auf Fischarten angeln die entweder guten Sport oder gutes Fleisch bieten.
Das heisst alle anderen Arten sind aussen vor. 
Dann noch das Gemisch aus eineigen trichtigen und einigen falschen Angaben.
Da fehlt mir echt der Ansatz zur Wahrheitsfindung wie es um den Fischbestand des Gewässers bestellt ist . . .#t
Besser zu bestimmen(wie schon oft betont) mit den Mitteln der kommerziellen Fischerei. 
Um mal einen bekannten Satz zu benutzen: Da sieht man was man hat!!!
#6




Rheophilius schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation? Bei empirisch bestätigten statistischen Verfahren? Natürlich bleibt immer ein gewisser Unsicherheitsfaktor, der lässt sich aber ebenfalls statistisch berücksichtigen.
> 
> *Die Ergebnisse der Bonitierung über statistische Verfahren sind hinreichend genau,* um ein praktisch gut anwendbares Werkzeug der Gewässerbewirtschaftung darzustellen.



Nö.

Aus oben genannten Gründen nicht.
Die Ermittlung der fischereilichen Ertragsfähigkeit, welche meines Wissen in Kilogramm(oder Tonnen) pro Hektar angegeben wird, schliesst die anglerisch uninteressanten Arten mit ein.


----------



## Seefliege (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

|wavey: @ Rheophilius;

" ... Reine Spekulation? Bei empirisch bestätigten statistischen Verfahren?  Natürlich bleibt immer ein gewisser Unsicherheitsfaktor, der lässt sich  aber ebenfalls statistisch berücksichtigen ..."

Wie bei der linearen Interpolation, wo auffällige Extremwerte (auch Rauschen genannt) rechnerisch einfach glatt gebügelt werden, nur damit sie den Gesamtzusammenhang nicht mehr stören. Frei nach dem Motto:

Ich verbieg mir meine Welt, so wie sie mir gefällt ... :m Sehr wissenschaftlich ... Was nutzen einem Daten, die verfälscht sind? Bild Dir Deine eigene Meinung. Ich bin gegen den unnützen Aufwand, Fangbücher zu führen.


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,

wenn das alles so unsinnig ist, wieso funktioniert die Gewässerbewirtschaftung bei entsprechenden Gewässern dann reproduzierbar gut mit dieser Methodik?

Bei Großgewässern deutlich über 100 ha kommt oft die Erwerbsfischerei hinzu, welche der Größe des Gewässers angepasste Befischungsmethoden nutzt und ebenfalls entsprechend angemenssene Datenerhebungsmethoden liefert.

Dass vielfach die im Fangbuch erhobenen Daten unzureichend für eine saubere Kalkulation sind, ist ein Problem der Durchführung, nicht des Prinzips. 

Vernünftig durchgeführt gehört dazu auch der Vermerk von Fischen, die  gefangen, aber nicht entnommen werden. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die einzige Güster im Gewässer 150 mal von verschiedenen Anglern gefangen und zurückgesetzt wird. Dazu gehört auch eine ungefähre Größen- und Gewichtseinschätzung sowie die Dauer des Ansitzes.

Kleinfischpopulationen lassen sich sehr gut und schonend mit E-Befischung bestimmen. Sie machen ohnehin meist einen eher unbedeutenden Anteil der Fischbiomasse aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das alles so unsinnig ist, wieso funktioniert die Gewässerbewirtschaftung bei entsprechenden Gewässern dann reproduzierbar gut mit dieser Methodik?



Es funktioniert wie es funktioniert. Aber wer sagt, dass das gut ist und nicht besser sein kann? Immer davon auszugehen dass bestehendes das Nonplusultra ist, ist falsch! 



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Kleinfischpopulationen lassen sich sehr gut und schonend mit E-Befischung bestimmen. Sie machen ohnehin meist einen eher unbedeutenden Anteil der Fischbiomasse aus.



Kommt auf die Definition von "Kleinfisch" an. Welche Arten fallen da rein?
Jungfische oder kleinwüchsige Arten?


----------



## Boendall (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Bei meiner Flusskarte gehören nur entnommene Fische eingetragen, zusätzliche Info`s wie Dauer des Ansitz Uhrzeit etc. pp. Fehlanzeige! Da kommt nur Datum, Art, Länge, Gewicht und gut ists.

EDIT: Ich vertraue sowieso nur Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe


----------



## Taxidermist (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



> Vernünftig durchgeführt gehört dazu auch der Vermerk von Fischen, die   gefangen, aber nicht entnommen werden. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die  einzige Güster im Gewässer 150 mal von verschiedenen Anglern gefangen  und zurückgesetzt wird. Dazu gehört auch eine ungefähre Größen- und  Gewichtseinschätzung sowie die Dauer des Ansitzes.


Mir ist dass deutlich zu bürokratisch!
Muss ich denn eine Sekretärin mit zum Angeln nehmen?
Ich gehöre auch zu denen,welche am Jahresende erst diese blöde Liste ausfüllen und besetzt wird sowieso immer das gleiche,was die Jungs
halt so fangen wollen!
Im übrigen halte ich die meisten Gewässerwarte auch für überfordert 
ein wirklich gutes, ökologisches Gewässermanagement hinzubekommen
und dies trotz einiger absolvierter Alibikurse.
Und die Paar,welche es schaffen ökologisch zu wirtschaften, handeln vermeindlich gegen die Interessen ihrer Vereinsmitglieder und werden zum
Dank bei nächster Gelegenheit entsorgt (abgewählt)!

Taxidermist


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,



> Im übrigen halte ich die meisten Gewässerwarte auch für überfordert
> ein wirklich gutes, ökologisches Gewässermanagement hinzubekommen
> und dies trotz einiger absolvierter Alibikurse.


Ja, dass sehe ich auch so und das ist nicht Überheblichkeit, sondern lediglich die Folge der an diese Position gestellten Anforderungen und der Möglichkeit, diese mit den Möglichkeiten des Laien zu erfüllen.



> Und die Paar,welche es schaffen ökologisch zu wirtschaften, handeln  vermeindlich gegen die Interessen ihrer Vereinsmitglieder und werden zum
> Dank bei nächster Gelegenheit entsorgt (abgewählt)!


Richtig, in diesem Falle sind demokratische Prinzipien auszusetzen, weil die jenigen, welche entscheiden dürfen, nicht in der Lage sind, objektiv zu entscheiden, weil sie nicht über den Tellerrand ihrer eigenen, kleinlichen Bedürfnisse gucken können. Da zeigt sich dann die Kluft, zwischen dem Anspruch des Anglers, als Naturschützer angesehen zu werden, und dem, was da oft in der Praxis bei rauskommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich dann die Kluft, zwischen dem Anspruch des Anglers, als Naturschützer angesehen zu werden, und dem, was da oft in der Praxis bei rauskommt.



Ich erhebe als Angler nicht den Anspruch, Naturschützer sein zu wollen. Ich denke sogar, das angeln mit Naturschutz nicht viel am Hut hat. Man kann Gewässer hegen und (sollte) sich in Sachen Naturschutz engagieren, ohne angeln zu gehen. Die Ausübung des Angelns ist Naturnutzung in reinster Form. Der Naturschutz ist dabei eine zwangsläufige Begebenheit im Rahmen von Hege und Pflege. Mehr nicht.

Was Du meinst ist ein eher gesellschaftliches Problem, geboren aus Uninteresse und Nichtwissen. Warum sollten Angler da anders sein, als die Masse der Gesellschaft.
Das spiegelt sich leider auch in den Diskussion über den Sinn von Fanglisten wieder. Das hat mit Naturschutz aber auch nun gar nix gemein, sondern dient - wenn überhaupt - der Bewirtschaftung. 

Aus naturschützerischer Sicht stellt sich die Frage der Bewirtschaftung aber gar nicht, denn von daher sollte sie ganz einfach unterlassen werden. Das bedeutet nicht der Ausschluß der Angler, aber den Verzicht auf Besatz mit nicht reproduktionsfähigen Arten, fremden Arten, sowie auch und gerade geografisch fremder Rassen. Statt Besatz würde der Naturschutz ausschließlich auf die Erweiterung von Laichmöglichkeiten, das Bewahren natürlicher Strukturen und die Sicherstellung unbelasteter Einleitungen plädieren. 
Der Naturschützer-Angler würde nur einen etwaigen Überschuß des Bestandes abschöpfen. 

Was Du vielleicht meinst, ist eine den natürlichen Bedingungen angepasste Bewirtschaftung. Das aber setzt fundierte Kenntnisse des jeweiligen Biotopes, der Zusammensetzung der Arten und der Populationsdichte voraus. Ein Anspruch, den kaum ein Hegepflichtiger erfüllen kann. 
Besatzmaßnahmen anhand von Fanglisten abzuleiten ist etwa so genau, wie die Schätzung der Kranichpopulation anhand der Vögel, die im Frühjahr und Herbst über das eigene Haus ziehen. 

Dennoch, Fanglisten haben Sinn. Zur Fangmengenkontrolle.


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo Ralle,

vieleicht ist es nicht der Ansprich des individuellen Anglers, es ist jedoch der Anspruch, den der kollektive Angler gern nach Außen trägt.

Angeln hat mit Naturschutz zumindest so viel zu tun, wie es für die Interessen des Angler für die Nutzung der Natur notwendig ist. Immer mehr und mehr wird aber auch erkannt, dass auch scheinbar rein altruisitsche Ziele durchaus dem Eigennutz dienen können.



> Das bedeutet nicht der Ausschluß der Angler, aber den Verzicht auf  Besatz mit nicht reproduktionsfähigen Arten, fremden Arten, sowie auch  und gerade geografisch fremder Rassen.



Genau so sollte es sein. Auf die Erkenntnisfähigkeit der Vernünftigkeit dieser Prinzipien sollte auch die Anglerschaft selektiert werden.


----------



## wilhelm (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

|krach: *Zitat*
Richtig, in diesem Falle sind demokratische Prinzipien auszusetzen, weil die jenigen, welche entscheiden dürfen, nicht in der Lage sind, objektiv zu entscheiden, weil sie nicht über den Tellerrand ihrer eigenen, kleinlichen Bedürfnisse gucken können. Da zeigt sich dann die Kluft, zwischen dem Anspruch des Anglers, als Naturschützer angesehen zu werden, und dem, was da oft in der Praxis bei rauskommt.



Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr beitragen.

*Aber diese Aussage ist ja so was von Aua!#q#q#q*

Alle Diktatoren dieser Welt handeln nach deinem Motto. #d

Aber ich will Angeln und nicht Fangbücher irgentwelcher selbsternannter Pseudowissenschaftler ausfüllen.
Zum Glück kann man sich sein Angelgewässer ja aussuchen.

*Bitte ich erwarte keine Antwort des angesprochenen,*das ist mir zu mühsam.|krach:

So ich bin raus


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,


> *Aber diese Aussage ist ja so was von Aua!*


Nein, sie ist lediglich konsequent.Wenn demokratische von aristokratischen Prinzipien belgeitet werden, sind sie ideal.

Wenn nur Personen für die Wahl des Gewässerwarts zur Verfügung stehen, die dafür sowohl charakterlich als auch fachlich geeignet sind, dann ist die demokratische Wahl absolut ohne Beigeschmack. Dient sie aber nur dazu, die eigenen, engstirnigen Wünsche einer in ihrer Entscheidungsfähigkeit, mangels Objektivität und Sachkenntissen, eingeschränkten Anglerschaft durchzuboxen, weil da jemand wegen seiner charakterlichen und fachlichen Mängel genehm erscheint, um diese zu erfüllen, dann geht das nicht in Ordnung.

Es gehört ein gewisser Großmut dazu, dies zu erkennen.


----------



## Alex-81 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

usw...usw...usw...usf


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Ralle 24 ist wie auf dem Bild:
Auf einem Auge ( Naturschutz ) blind.
Angeln und Natur bzw. Artenschutz gehen Hand in Hand.
Man muss das nur begreifen ( wollen ).
Wer sagt, dass Naturschutz eine sinnvolle Nutzung ausschliesst, hat Naturschutz eben nicht begriffen.
Andersrum: In unserer Kulturlandschaft geht eben ohne Nutzung vieles den Bach hinunter. Das sich die Dinge von alleine regeln ist Quatsch ( es sei denn in 12.000  Jahren).


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



> Wer sagt, dass Naturschutz eine sinnvolle Nutzung ausschliesst, hat Naturschutz eben nicht begriffen.


 
Reine Schutzbehauptung um sich eine heile Welt zu basteln.
Wir Angler bertreiben Naturschutz in dem Maße  das wir dies zu unseren eigenen egoistischen Zweck ausnutzen.
Einfacher gesagt - die Art von Naturschutz die wir betreiben dient nur allein dazu unserem Hobby zu fröhnen. Notwendig ist diese Art von Schutz für die Natur nicht.

Ach nochwas , gerade dem Ralf bei diesem Thema Einäugigkeit zu unterstellen zeugt von *********** nö lieber nich.....


----------



## Jose (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ralle 24 ist wie auf dem Bild:
> Auf einem Auge ( Naturschutz ) blind...



frauen-nervling, ich kann dir versichern, das ist kein porträtfoto von ralle. ich kenn den hund 

(jetzt wird gerätselt "welchen"? beide )


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ralle 24 ist wie auf dem Bild:
> Auf einem Auge ( Naturschutz ) blind.
> Angeln und Natur bzw. Artenschutz gehen Hand in Hand.
> Man muss das nur begreifen ( wollen ).
> ...



Nehm ich Dir gar nicht übel, denn es ist auch nicht einfach. Im Prinzip hast Du es auch richtig ausgedrückt, weil Du eigentlich nichts anderes sagst, als ich. Nur ziehst Du nicht die erforderliche Konsequenz aus Deinen richtigen Gedankengängen. 

Besatzmaßnahmen mit Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen oder auch mit geografisch fremden Rassen oder gar komplett fremden Arten erhebliche Eingriffe in die natürliche Entwicklung des Bestandes. Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes ist das extrem kontraproduktiv. Sie sind vergleichbar mit Monokulturen, Genmanipulierten Feldfrüchten und Überdüngung. 

Was Du (zu Recht) als gut und erhaltenswert ansiehst, und was an Land durch Nichtbearbeitung verlorengeht, ist der Artenreichtum durch die extensive Landwirtschaft vergangener Zeiten. Auf Gewässer übertragen bedeutet extensive Nutzung jedoch vorrangig Hege und Pflege, verzicht auf Besatz, bzw. wenn, dann nur aus Biotopeigenen Stämmen und dafür Beschränkung auf die Abschöpfung des natürlich produzierten Überschusses. 

Das aber will kaum ein Angler. Ein Angler, oder zumindest die Mehrheit, will möglichst viele und möglichst große Fische ihm genehmer Arten fangen. Das ist auch in gewissem Rahmen verständlich und zulässig. Ich verurteile das auch nicht.
Aber es hat mit Naturschutz halt wirklich nicht sehr viel zu tun.
Und so werden viele Gwässerwarte nicht daran gemessen, was sie für den Naturschutz tun, sondern ob sie der Mehrheit der Angler genehme Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen. 
Das ist - völlig wertfrei - ganz einfach so.

Ein Gewässerwart, der z.B. 90 % des Besatzbudget für Bitterlinge, Moderließchen, Elritzen, Karauschen oder sonstige Kleinfische ausgibt, und bei der Mitgliederversammlung verkündet, dass in diesem Jahr leider kein Geld für Regenbogenforellen und/oder Karpfen/Hechte/Zander zur Verfügung steht, wird kaum Freunde finden und ziemlich sicher eine kurze Amtsperiode haben. 

Und, um die Kurve zu den Fanglisten zu bekommen, was schließt ein Gewässerwart daraus, wenn die Auswertung der Fangbücher außergewöhnlich gute Fänge von z.B. Zandern ergibt ?

a.) Der Bestand ist so hervorragend, dass auf Besatz verzichtet werden kann, oder 
b.) Es wurden so viele Zander entnommen, dass dringend nachbesetzt werden muss ?


----------



## Jose (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass du es verstanden hast...



da ist er wieder, der sound, der 3D surround...




dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> ...Wenn an einem Gewässer 90% der Angler unehrlich sind und keine Fänge eintragen .. 10 % tun dies aber. Und im Jahr X werden 2000 Fische gefangen ... im Jahr X+1 1500. Im Jahr X stehen demzufolge in der Fangliste 200 Fische, im Jahr X+1 150. Man kann *tendenziell* sagen, dass weniger Fische gefangen wurden.



beeindruckende rechnung, allein, was besagt die ableitung "dass weniger Fische gefangen wurden"? du willst doch daraus auf populationen schließen, _wenn ich dich verstanden habe._ 
zuviele variablen, würde ich sagen: deine 10% angler könnten ja, als beispiel, karpfen satthaben und dieses jahr konsequent auf zander gehen und eventuell ohne erfolg.
hieße also nach deiner abgeleiteten statistik, dass karpfen ausgestorben sind, fangrückgang 100%, und ganz besonders übel, es gibt auch keine zander. der rückschluss auf den fischbestand über die fanglisten kann ganz schön fehlgehen.



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Du verstehst es immer noch nicht... es (ist) mir jetzt auch *tendenziell* zu mühselig hier, ständig dasselbe zu erklären.



wobei das doch keine mühe macht, _"wir hätten nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden"_ etc.

*tendenziell* werden wir doch immer belehrt, wir hätten nicht verstanden. ist auch irgendwie mühselig...


----------



## Rheophilius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Hallo,




> Und, um die Kurve zu den Fanglisten zu bekommen, was schließt ein  Gewässerwart daraus, wenn die Auswertung der Fangbücher außergewöhnlich  gute Fänge von z.B. Zandern ergibt ?
> 
> a.) Der Bestand ist so hervorragend, dass auf Besatz verzichtet werden kann, oder
> b.) Es wurden so viele Zander entnommen, dass dringend nachbesetzt werden muss ?



Das ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass alleine die Entnahme keine hinreichenden Informationen liefert. Zieht man noch den Angelaufwand hinzu, der im Schnitt pro Jahr pro ha betrieben werden muss, um ein Kilogramm Fisch einer Art zu fangen, ist das schon deutlich aussagekräftiger.
Die Präferenzen des Anglers ergeben sich auch aus seiner individuellen Fangstatistik. Vergleicht man diese mit den Daten voraus gegangener Jahre, kann man Rückschlüsse auf die Bestandsentwicklung machen. 

Setzt natürlich auch gleichbleibende Angelmethoden voraus. Vor 50 Jahren wurden natürlich weit weniger Zander beim Spinnfischen gefangen als heute.  Das sind allerdings Entwicklungen, die sich eher langsam über Jahre hinziehen.

Ein Friedfischangler, der einen Zander im Jahr zufällig auf Maden oder Wurm fängt, geht in der Statistik gegenüber dem Gummifischbader unter. Genau wie der Spinnfischer, der mal einen großen Aland oder Döbel auf Kunstköder fängt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

Also, ein Fangbuch ist doch im Prinzip eine gute Sache. Die entnommenen Fische werden eingetragen und am Ende des Jahres wird ausgewertet. Mir persönlich bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich nach dem Fischen in der Sparte "Hecht" die Längen- und ungefähre Gewichtsangabe eintrage, kostet mich 10 Sekunden. Klar sind aus derartigen Quellen errechneten Daten nur vorsichtig interpretierbar, aber gerade in kleineren Gewässern ist es doch schon aussagekräftig, wenn statt 165 Hechten nur noch 39 gefangen (entnommen) wurden, andere Arten hingegen stark anstiegen. Zumindest sind diese Zahlen für den Bewirtschafter (Verein, Verband) meist die einzigen Quellen, die er zum Zwecke der Bestandskontrolle zur Verfügung hat. 

Des weiteren kann ein Fangbuch auch dazu verwendet werden, Entnahmebeschränkungen zu unterstützen. Bei uns muss ein entnommener Fisch umgehend eingetragen werden, bei einer Beschränkung von einem Raubfisch / Tag soll dies verhindern helfen, dass nach dem Fang auf eben diese Fischarten weitergeangelt wird bzw. der Fisch schnell nach Hause gebracht wird, um dann wieder ans Wasser zurückzukehren und (mit dem Ziel einer weiteren Entnahme) weiter zu fischen.

Soweit so gut, in der Theorie ist dies alles sehr löblich. 
Aber: Viele entnommenen Fische werden dennoch nicht eingetragen, viele Fanglisten werden erst gar nicht abgegeben. Auf den Tages- und Verbandskarten ist zwar immer vermerkt, dass die Karte unbdingt zurückgegeben werden muss, Konsequenzen bei Nichteinhaltung gibt es aber eher selten, zumindest bekommt man anstandslos wieder eine Karte ausgestellt. Das Fangergebnis kann auch sehr gut "nach oben hin" verfälscht werden, und zwar indem mehr Fische eingetragen als entnommen werden, und zwar mit der Hoffnung, es werde künftig mehr besetzt...
Und zum Besetzen noch ein Gedanke: Es ist bei weitem nicht die Regel, dass die Fangstatistik die Grundlage für sinnvolle Besatzaktionen darstellt. Oft wird ungeachtet der Zahlen einfach das besetzt, was entweder billig ist oder sich in den Vorstandschaften ausgedacht wurde. 

Dennoch: Ich halte das Fangbuch für durchaus sinnvoll, würde mich aber entschieden wehren, auch noch zurückgesetzte Fische, Dauer des Ansitzes, verwendeter Köder usw. einzutragen. So etwas kann durchaus zum Methodenspektrum einer akademischen Arbeit gehören, für die praktische Umsetzung am Wasser ist es aber viel zu kompliziert. Viele Kollegen schaffen es ja nicht mal, ihren Fisch überhaupt einzutragen, ich glaube kaum, dass sich das ändern würde, wenn noch mehr einzutragen wäre. Außerdem, ganz ehrlich, geht es niemanden etwas an, wie lange ich am Wasser bin und mit welchen Ködern ich fische. Irgendwann kommt noch einer auf die Idee, dass es auch ganz wichtig wäre, die verwendeten Hakengrößen einzutragen und spätestens dann wird es abstrus.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Das von mir angesprochene Gewässer ist ein FFH-Schutzgebiet, bei denen große Teile Schongebiete sind. Jedes Stück zum Angeln musste man sich mühsam erkämpfen. Seit 2 Jahren darf man immerhin Watangeln. Eisangeln und Bootsangeln und die interessanten Gebiete beangeln ist weiterhin tabu ... da dürfen es sich die Komorane gemütlich machen.


 

Das verstehe ich aber nun nicht. Wie soll man einen 100 ha großen See vom Ufer aus so befischen, dass ein Besatz nötig ist? Wenn Bootsfischen nicht erlaubt ist und, wie du sagst, die besten Stellen gar nicht erreichbar sind, hat der Angler kaum ein einen Einfluss auf den Bestand, auch wenn da jeden Tag 30 Mann zugange sind...#c

Ok, ich kenne den See nicht und will dir nicht die Expertise dafür absprechen, aber mich würde ja schon interessieren, warum euer "Barschproblem" ein Problem war? Viellicht hat sich der Bestand einfach so entwickelt, weil der See eben dafür die optimalen Bedingungen aufweist?
Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, in einem solch großen Gewässer einen, wie auch immer gearteten, "Hegeplan" aufzustellen. Man kann keine Fischarten ins Gewässer pferchen, die sich dort eigentlich gar nicht wohlfühlen. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass euer "Brassenproblem" nur aus der hegetechnischen Bereinigung des "Barschproblems" entstand. Wie kann ein hoher Barschbestand eigentlich ein Problem sein? Ist er verbuttet? Und wenn, wo ist dann das Problem? 
Irgendwann pendelt sich die ganze Sache ein, und wenn der Barsch der Leitfisch dieses Gewässers sein sollte, dann doch nur aus dem Grund, weil die Bedingungen gerade für diese Fischart hervorrangend sind. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Barsch (ähnlich des Nilbarsches im Lake Nasser) ALLE anderen Fischarten komplett ausradiert...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



> Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Barsch  (ähnlich des Nilbarsches im Lake Nasser) ALLE anderen Fischarten  komplett ausradiert...


Hier hast du sicher den Lake Nasser mit dem Viktoriasee verwechselt,weil
er im Nasserstausee natürlicherweise vorkommt.Dieser wird nämlich vom
Nil gespeist,der Fisch heißt ja sogar *Nil*barsch!
Im Viktoriasee hat der Nilbarsch tatsächlich etwa 400 andere,endemische Arten ausgelöscht.Endemisch heißt,nur dort vorkommend,also unwiderbringlich!

Taxidermist


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Warum euer "Barschproblem" ein Problem war? Viellicht hat sich der Bestand einfach so entwickelt, weil der See eben dafür die optimalen Bedingungen aufweist?


Für mich war es kein Problem! Um das ganz klar zu sagen. Meine Barsche sind mir immer wieder aus der Hand geglitten, weil ich die ganze Maßnahme sinnlos fand. Der Barsch ist ein ja nun auch ein guter Futterfisch und wenn er größer ist, macht er auch an der Spinnrute Spaß. Habe das auch oft genug dem Vorstand gegenüber geäußert.
Jo genau, Verbuttung war das Hauptargument. Also mir sind 100 mittlere Barsche im Jahr lieber als einmal im Jahr ein großer und sonst gar nix #c Beim Angeln soll ja die Rute möglichst oft wackeln.
Die Brassen haben sich eigentlich zuerst parallel mit dem Barsch entwickelt. Der Barsch war dann irgendwann weg, aber die Brassen gibt's immernoch in nervigen Massen.


Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn der Barsch der Leitfisch dieses Gewässers sein sollte, dann doch nur aus dem Grund, weil die Bedingungen gerade für diese Fischart hervorrangend sind. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Barsch (ähnlich des Nilbarsches im Lake Nasser) ALLE anderen Fischarten komplett ausradiert...


Jo wie gesagt, ich fande es ja auch toll, dass so viele Barsche da waren, da ich leidenschaftlicher Spinnangler bin. Fischarten ausradieren tut er bestimmt nicht, sonst gäbe es ja evolutionsbedingt nur Barsche in unseren Gewässern.
Es gibt halt große *2 Unbekannte* in dem Gewässer:
1. Da die Hälfte Schongebiet ist (dummerweise gerade die intereassenten Stellen: Einlaufgebiet, Auslauf bzw. Sperrmauer, überschwemmte Altteiche und eine kleine, tiefe, strukturierte Bucht ... man darf echt nur die "langweiligen" Gebiete beangeln)  *Welche Fischarten und welche Mengen davon sind in diesen Schongebieten? *
2. Vor 15-20 Jahren wurden da (zu viele?) Welse gesetzt, die leider auch abgelaicht haben. #q 
*Wie hat sich der Welsbestand entwickelt?* Die interessanten Stellen + das alte Flußbett (ist zu weit vom Ufer entfernt) kann man ja nicht beangeln und Bootsangeln ist ja auch nicht. Vielleicht wimmelt es dort nur von Welsen, die lieber Barsch, Schleien und Zander fressen als Brassen? Ich weiß es nicht #c Vielleicht fressen (bei uns) Raubfische Brassen selten.
Vielleicht auch noch interessant: Ich habe noch nieee nieeeeee dort einen Brassen unter 20cm gefangen ... weder beim Stippen mit einer Made, noch beim Senken. Aber irgendwo müssen die Jungfische doch sein, (Schongebiet? Altes Flußbett?)
Du siehst also, die Sache ist irgendwie verzwickt und man kann aufgrund der vielen Stellen, die man nicht beangeln darf, nur spekulieren.
Konsequenterweise müsste man das Ding mal ablassen und gucken, was da überhaupt los ist. Nur der Talsperrenverwaltung sind unsere Anglerprobleme vollkommen Wurst und wenn wir da rumzicken, kriegt es halt jmd. anderes verpachtet. Also Klappe halten und durch.

mfg


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Sinn und Unsinn von Fangbüchern*

@ dEmOhAmStEr3d

übertreibst du nicht ein bischen mit deinen schongebieten?
ich weiß welches gewässer du meinst.es gibt konkret 2 schongebiete.
eins an der staumauer und eins am einlauf.
die anderen sind zeitlich begrenzt(eins im frühjahr und eins im herbst/winter)
und wie willst du dieses gewässer ablassen?
im übrigen ists ein vom bestand her gutes gewässer.die fänge dort wirst du ja kennen.

antonio


----------

